# Ballard Power (BLD-T)



## Squash500 (May 16, 2009)

Couldn't find a previous thread on this stock on CMF. This stock has been on fire lately (up 30% already today).

Ballard Power Systems Inc. (Ballard) is engaged in design, development, manufacture, sale and service of fuel cell products for a variety of applications, focusing on motive power (material handling and buses) and stationary power (back-up power and distributed generation). It is also engaged in proton exchange membrane (PEM) fuel cell development and commercialization. The Company provides engineering services for a variety of fuel cell applications. It operates in two segments: Fuel Cell Products and Material Products. Its product and services include fuel cell stacks, fuel cell modules, material products, and engineering services. Its subsidiaries include Ballard Material Products Inc., Dantherm Power A/S, AFCC Automotive Fuel Cell Cooperation Corp. (AFCC) and BDF IP Holdings Ltd. In August 2012, it acquired key assets from IdaTech.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

They're still in business?

What do they actually do these days? Main sources of revenue?


----------



## Squash500 (May 16, 2009)

andrewf said:


> They're still in business?
> 
> What do they actually do these days? Main sources of revenue?


 I'm not an individual stock guy at all. From what I understand stores like Wal mart are becoming interested in fuel cell technology to run their trucks etc. PLUG (Plug Power) that trades in the US is also way up as well. 

Ballard at one time was a $200 stock in 2000 and then fell all the way down to 67 cents in 2013. Right now Ballard is trading at 6.03. Three weeks ago Ballard was trading only at about 2.40.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

The problem for trucking is the shortage of H2 infrastructure. CNG trucks are more likely, and CNG + hybrid can achieve significant fuel economy benefits. Especially when you consider that H2 is usually just nat gas with the carbon stripped out (and dumped in the air, usually).


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

It looks like BLDP is getting swept up in the electric car / fuel cell mania on Wall Street (see FCEL, NIO, PLUG)

BLDP up 18% today alone. Trading volume suggests that US traders may have just *discovered* this listing a couple days ago. That suggests that if they are adding BLDP to their FCEL/NIO/PLUG gambles, this thing could potentially go up tremendously in the next few days.

I'm not gambling on this but it wouldn't surprise me if it goes up significantly in the short term.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

The 10-fold in 2 years is not enough?

I certainly won't buy a stock with a P/S of 100. Unless its revenue is doing 4x YoY.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrBlackhill said:


> The 10-fold in 2 years is not enough?
> 
> I certainly won't buy a stock with a P/S of 100. Unless its revenue is doing 4x YoY.


People are gambling on this. It has nothing to do with valuation.

BLDP is part of the electric vehicle mania. It's going up because people have seized on this theme as a speculative idea, and are piling into it and pumping it.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

james4beach said:


> People are gambling on this. It has nothing to do with valuation.
> 
> BLDP is part of the electric vehicle mania. It's going up because people have seized on this theme as a speculative idea, and are piling into it and pumping it.


FWIW, Ballard has been around for a while. I remember first hearing about it when they considered refitting the subs with fuel cells to replace the diesel engines. Canadian Defense Submarine Project with Ballard Shelved - News 

A more recent article (2018), talks about using hydrogen for marine transport. Hydrogen on the high seas: welcome aboard!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

bgc_fan said:


> FWIW, Ballard has been around for a while. I remember first hearing about it when they considered refitting the subs with fuel cells to replace the diesel engines. Canadian Defense Submarine Project with Ballard Shelved - News
> 
> A more recent article (2018), talks about using hydrogen for marine transport. Hydrogen on the high seas: welcome aboard!


The company is legit. Like I said in another thread, the problem isn't the company but the way the stock is currently being used by traders.

Ballard appears to be caught up in the electric car mania. Many stocks in this sector are trading like mad, with unusually large gains. If you browse message forums for traders and gamblers (such as r/wallstreetbets) you will see a lot of enthusiasm about this sector.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

My husband bought this several years ago. He checked today and he's up over 2000% on it!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

It's falling quite hard along with the rest of the bubble/gambling stocks (TSLA & friends). Now down 50% from its recent high a month ago.

An interesting show, certainly. Kind of makes a mockery of the equity of a legitimate company though... but this is the world we live in now.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

james4beach said:


> It's falling quite hard along with the rest of the bubble/gambling stocks (TSLA & friends). Now down 50% from its recent high a month ago.
> 
> An interesting show, certainly. Kind of makes a mockery of the equity of a legitimate company though... but this is the world we live in now.


Any different than the run on Blackberry? When it was caught up with the GME euphoria?


----------

